# Endlosbandfilter mit Hel-X integriert - eure ehrliche Meinung



## Nordic Wings (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

mich würde mal interessieren, was ihr hiervon haltet:


http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/teichfilter/endlos-bandfilter/endlosbandfilter-ebf-1200-s-g-komplett-set-mit-uv.php

Ich überlege, ob der für mein Projekt, welches gerade in Planung ist, infrage kommt.

Danke & Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Digicat (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Endlosbandfilter mit  Hel-X integriert - eure ehrliche Meinung*

Servus Stefan

Der Smartpond erscheint mir zu gering im Durchfluß, falls du stündlich das Volumen umwälzen willst.
Dieser Trommelfilter "Nirosilencium 200" von Sprick schafft das locker.


----------



## Nordic Wings (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Endlosbandfilter mit  Hel-X integriert - eure ehrliche Meinung*

Hallo Helmut,

danke für den Link. Ich plane, den Teich alle 2 Stunden 1x umzuwälzen. Was mich halt bei dem Bandfilter reizt, ist die integrierte Biostufe. Was ich auch noch nicht so richtig verstehe, welches System (Trommler vs. Endlosband) das effektivere ist. Weil eigentlich ist da doch kein großer Unterschied von der Wirkungsweise, oder?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Joerg (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Endlosbandfilter mit  Hel-X integriert - eure ehrliche Meinung*

Hallo Stefan,
der SmartPond Endlos Bandfilter ist schon gut.
Hab ihn mir schon mal live angesehen, wo er auch was zu tun hatte.

Die integrierte Biostufe ist nur interessant für Leute mit wenig Platz.
Einen Behälter mit Biologie nachzuschalten sollte kein Problem sein.

Technisch gesehen ist da schon ein Unterschied. Man sollte für seinen Anwendungsfall das optimalere wählen.
EBF transportieren den Schmutz aus dem Wasser, beim TF wird der in Abständen vom Sieb in eine Rinne gespült.


----------



## wusi (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Endlosbandfilter mit  Hel-X integriert - eure ehrliche Meinung*

Hallo!

Würde mich auch interessieren, ob den jemand aus dem Forum bei sich im Einsatz hat, bzw. ein paar 
Erfahrungsberichte darüber.
Da Vliesfilter ja angeblich nur bis zu einer bestimmten Größe (ich glaube es war immer von etwa 30.000 Litern die Rede) empfehlenswert sind, müsste der EBF 
doch eine echte Alternative sein. Vor allem die kompakte Bauweise, also UVC und Biologie integriert, sprechen mich doch stark an. 
Da ich jetzt nicht der große Bastler bin, kann ich somit nicht viel kaputt machen.


----------



## Patrick K (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Endlosbandfilter mit  Hel-X integriert - eure ehrliche Meinung*

Hallo in die Runde
Das Teil würde mir auch zusagen,müsste auch leiser spülen, da spülung nicht oben auf verbaut, das einzige was mir nicht gefällt ist die Zahl unten rechts auf dem Papier....
Gruss Patrick


----------



## wusi (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Endlosbandfilter mit  Hel-X integriert - eure ehrliche Meinung*

Tja, das dürfte sein größter Nachteil sein. Und der wiegt leider schwer...


----------



## kikoi (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Endlosbandfilter mit  Hel-X integriert - eure ehrliche Meinung*

Sicherlich ein Top Filter ABER Preislich schon heftig!!!!

Für ca. 5000EUR weniger bekommt man schon einen sehr guten TF! 

Meine Wahl wenn das Geld nicht wäre...EBF ansonsten TF!!!!

MfG
Micha


----------



## Nordic Wings (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Endlosbandfilter mit  Hel-X integriert - eure ehrliche Meinung*

Moin alle zusammen,

für die Filtertechnik meines Projektes ist die Kriegskasse prall gefüllt
Es darf auch ruhig etwas mehr kosten.

Ich suche ein System, was effektiv ist, 70 m³ - 100 m³ pro Stunde schafft und fast wartungsfrei ist. Als Alternative habe ich ja 2 von den KC60 TF mit nachgeschalteter Hel-X Stufe im Hinterkopf. Hier ist der EBF ja auch nicht schlecht ausgelegt, laut Hersteller sind wohl 800l Hel-X integriert. 

Platzbedarf spielt auch keine Rolle, für die Wasseranlage (Teich, Pool, Terasse) stehen 2000 m² zur Verfügung.

Mir stelt sich noch die Frage, inwieweit der  EBF wirklich filtert, holt der echt genauso viel Dreck aus dem Wasser wie ein TF? Oder muss ich noch eine Feinfilterung als letzte Stufe quasi einplanen?

Was ich auch alternativ überlege, sind zwei von denen hier: http://www.unicum-koi.com/teichshop/teichfilter-und-teichfilter-set-s/vliesfilter-papierfilter/aquafil-smartpond-teichfilter-1200-g-gepumpt.html

Gruß Stefan


----------



## wusi (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Endlosbandfilter mit  Hel-X integriert - eure ehrliche Meinung*



Nordic Wings schrieb:


> Mir stelt sich noch die Frage, inwieweit der  EBF wirklich filtert



Das würde mich eben auch interessieren. Denke, dass der EBF einem Trommler auf jeden Fall das Wasser reichen kann, aber dass ein Vliesfilter doch erheblich feiner filtert, oder? Denn beim Vlieser baut sich doch schön langsam ein Filterkuchen auf, und das Vlies wird nur zum Teil weitertransportiert. Und beim EBF und Trommler wird jeweils das ganze Band/Sieb zur Gänze gespült und der Filterkuchen muss sich von Neuem aufbauen. 
Also ich habe nichts von den drei Arten, ist also alles rein spekulativ von mir. Aber irgendwie kommts mir so logisch vor.


----------



## Patrick K (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Endlosbandfilter mit  Hel-X integriert - eure ehrliche Meinung*

Hallo Markus



> Denn beim Vlieser baut sich doch schön langsam ein Filterkuchen auf,



hast du mal so ein 42my Sieb eines Trommlers in der Hand gehalten,das ist schon heftig fein, mich wundert es, das da überhaupt soviel Wasser durchlaufen kann.Da braucht man keinen Filterkuchen, gut der Biofilm wird immer wieder abgespült,aber das da für 2-4 mal die Stunde

Die Folgekosten eines Fliesers sind ja auch nicht ohne und ob das "Feiner Filtern" mir das wert wäre ,weis nicht.

Ich denke, der EBF ist eine feine Sache, zumal er keine Trommel abdichtungen braucht, 
voll in Schwerkraft funktioniert und von aussen zugängliche Abwasserrinne und Schmutzlade hat.

Aber wie gesagt, die Kommastelle sitzt verkehrt

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Endlosbandfilter mit  Hel-X integriert - eure ehrliche Meinung*

Stefan,
tu dir die SP 1200 nicht an. 
Habe letztens jemand getroffen, der auch 2 Stück nebeneinander stehen hatte.
Die Filterleistung war soweit in Ordnung - die laufeden Kosten weniger. 

Er hat nun auch *einen* EBF, so wie du ihn planst.


----------



## wusi (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Endlosbandfilter mit  Hel-X integriert - eure ehrliche Meinung*



Patrick K schrieb:


> Die Folgekosten eines Fliesers sind ja auch nicht ohne



Eben, wenn die nicht wären, würde die Entscheidung erheblich leichter fallen. 
Von dem her bin ich auch der Meinung, dass sich der EBF schon stark der Optimallösung nähert, ... wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt.
Aber bis es bei mir so weit ist, dass ich mir darüber dann ernsthafte Gedanken machen muss, vergeht noch reichlich Zeit. Und bis dahin gibts den ganzen Spaß ja vielleicht wenigstens etwas günstiger.


----------

